# Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it me, or does the service at Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle shop gone down hill? I took at rod in a month ago to have 2 guides replaced, and it's still not done. When I asked why so long, the person working said, maybe we are waiting on them to come in. Understandable, but how about a phone call saying that??? Ever since they split ways with Mike Flowers, that place has gone downhill. I have been a customer of that business before it moved to this location over 35 years ago. I am very dissapointed and wondered if anyone else feels this way.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try Hot Spots.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i couldnt tell you since hot spot opened


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

YES!!! i used to go there and after a bad experience i chalked it up to a bad day for the employee, but then going back again and having another employee be a jerk to me I had enough. 

Hot Spots is way better and way less packed.. 

but hey these are bait shops so don't expect great service but as a fisherman we are always in a rush to get to our spot before it gets crowded and don't want our live bait sitting out for a long time.. so get us in and out fast thats all we want..


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Last time I went there one of the workers made a smart ass remark to me and I couldn't tell if he was kidding or not because he didn't answer my question.that is the only bad experience with them I have had.if i'm heading out that way I will go to either hot spots or them but spots is better.I go to outcast more than both of them so I don't have that much experience with the.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just go to Hot Spots.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Just go to Hot Spots.


*Yep, I was done a long time ago. Hot spots., or Half Hitch.*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hot Spots!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

they always seem to be confused in there, running around with no place to go, miscounting shrimp and fiddlers. God forbid someone the cashier knows stops by and starts talking the entire store has to close down, i don't mind BSing at all but please continue to work at the same time its not that hard. But even with my bitch'n if hot spots its out i'll hit up gbbt


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I will do without before I buy something from gbbt they are always rude and have the worst customer service


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed. I was born and raised here, fishing and boating all my life and somehow those guys still make me feel like a tourist that knows nothing about anything.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Same here. They just don't seem to give a damn about their customers, unless the customer is a good friend of theirs.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

wow i thought i was the only one with a bad story from these guys. 

i dunno what the story is but i guess its hard to find good employees who will work the odd hours of a bait shop.. that might explain the story i dunno. 

i wouldn't want to own a bait shop because the inventory goes bad fast and i would be so dependent on having employees show up and be very knowledeable to answer questions. tough business i'm sure.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Agree with all the above. I have used them since the early/mid 80's and my last trip in there was a few years ago. Crappy service and attitude if you ask any questions. I hope they actually read these because obviously they have lost quite a few of us. 

I do like Hot Spots but Steve at Dizzy Lizzies has been more than helpful everytime I go in there.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Agree with all the above. I have used them since the early/mid 80's and my last trip in there was a few years ago. Crappy service and attitude if you ask any questions. I hope they actually read these because obviously they have lost quite a few of us.
> 
> I do like Hot Spots but Steve at Dizzy Lizzies has been more than helpful everytime I go in there.


Steve is a hell of a guy , I was there when he first got that little shop going and am glad to see he's hanging in there .


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang how people change. I had a bad experience there many years ago, and posted it on here. Boy did I get flamed. You would have thought that I had dissed the military or something. But, thanks to Hot Spots, we no longer have to depend on crappy service and sarcastic attitudes.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

FLbeachbum said:


> Agreed. I was born and raised here, fishing and boating all my life and somehow those guys still make me feel like a tourist that knows nothing about anything.


That's always been my hangup with GBBT. I AM a tourist...maybe a little more knowledgable than most tourists when it comes to saltwater fishing....but still a tourist. They are very good at reminding you of that with their "I am a better fisherman than you, not to mention way more cool, because I work in a tackle store" attitude. 

My friend and I blindly went in there a couple times not knowing what to expect and it only took a couple of trips before we said "we gotta find some nicer folks to buy bait from!"


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always enjoyed going to Broxtons. Great service always and Half Hitch is very good too


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

With all the gov't programs, it is very hard for small businesses to get good help at any reasonable wage relative to the income of the shop. People just do not want to work any more; many do not understand the difference between "being at work" and actually working to bring value to their employer. They have a complete disconnect between bringing value to their employer and the money that appears in their paycheck.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When Mike Flowers and Pat the rod builder left that place went down hill fast. I like Mike and Pat because they were always very helpful and never but never looked their nose down at you. I have lived in gulf breeze my whole 44 years of my life, even back when there was only the Surf Hut on that side of the road. I agree the customer service is horrible every time my wife and I went in there. I just drive all the way into town for Outcast!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Try Hot Spots.


agree


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I worked there over twenty years ago. I can tell you that back then we spent all the time in the world with our customers. Back then there was no better shop to go to.It didn't matter if you croaker fished with spark plug weights or billbfished on a Hatteras. I can't tell you about today.im always very pleased with Outcast and do my business there.


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im not a local per say but Ive been in their and I was completely ignored on 2 different occasions by the guy talking to one of his buddies. I left and went to Hot Spots and was treated awesome. I had some questions and I left knowing what I needed to know.

I just figured if your not a regular you get snubbed but it doesnt sound that way,


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

shut up and fish


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Agree with all the above. I have used them since the early/mid 80's and my last trip in there was a few years ago. Crappy service and attitude if you ask any questions. I hope they actually read these because obviously they have lost quite a few of us.
> 
> I do like Hot Spots but Steve at Dizzy Lizzies has been more than helpful everytime I go in there.



Steve is great!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Last time I was in there I thought, sorry to bother you buddie!! Now I just stay away from there.


----------



## Justice (May 11, 2012)

I've been going there for years!! Probably because it's the closest 24/7 place.. But, the past few times I've been in there they have all just seemed disinterested and they are short with me when I ask questions.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea the last few years there customer service has gone to hell but they are the only 24 hour bait shop thats the only reason i still use them.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

floater said:


> Yea the last few years there customer service has gone to hell but they are the only 24 hour bait shop thats the only reason i still use them.


Same here................


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is really sad in several different points of view. 

It is sad that it would take something like this to get a business owners attention. It should be obvious there is a problem to any business owner before this type of public lashing brings it to attention. 

It is sad that service could get to the point of being so bad that only friends are properly welcomed and served. 

It is sad that there are people that are following this thread that are enjoying it. 

It is sad that an independent, locally owned tackle shop is getting the beating, when the industry is consolidating into big and bigger box stores. It has amazed me for many years that the smaller independent tackle shops fight amongst one another while the lesser staffed, lesser experienced, less knowledgable, lesser favored, much more well funded big box stores continue to grow and don't seem to hate each other nearly as fueled as small independents. It would almost appear that the big box national branded sporting retailers could have a business plan of let the little guys destroy each other while we keep our identity and brand going all the while gathering the available business as the little guys go away. A good analogy would be the grocery business now verses 30 years ago.....Where are the locally owned independent stores now?, and what is the name of the store that is growing and doing business now? Walmart? Publix? 

It is sad that the thread has not been deleted, and in bad form that it has been allowed to remain. I don't disagree with speaking out and or sharing my opinion on most any topic and I encourage the same from others, but it is a poor reflection of this forum to show such bias as to allow it here but stop it quick in other instances. 

God Bless locally owned independent business. 



.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo,
Would you feel the same when other bashing was going on other local business? Sandy Sanson , other boat repair replaces, restaurant ect. . You cannot cherry pick who or what gets bashed or not.
If someone does not like a business just do not go there, simple as that.
Not trying to start something I just do not like selective inforcment.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook said:


> Garbo,
> Would you feel the same when other bashing was going on other local business? Sandy Sanson , other boat repair replaces, restaurant ect. . You cannot cherry pick who or what gets bashed or not.
> If someone does not like a business just do not go there, simple as that.
> Not trying to start something I just do not like selective inforcment.


 
*I never read any of the threads that you mentioned as I wasn't interested. I like to fish and I like and enjoy local tackle shops so I did read most of this one. *

*I have a very personal reason, that could allow me to hate Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, that most people if they knew would agree with, but what I said above is true and I don't feel it's right to allow this type of beating to continue while it would be stopped in some other cases. *

*I started a thread years ago that did not mention any business names or employee names. The first post was just an outline of an experience with an employee at a local business and after the overview of my experience, I asked the question, Does anyone else know this guy? It went something like 15 pages and everyone knew exactly who it was and it not only created turmoil for a small local business it caused seperation of employment. It was terrible. *

*The only selective enforcement I see I have endorsed is Small Independent Local Business selected before Large Corp. Business. Although the powers that be on this forum have shown that they will be selective in allowing this to happen in some cases and not in others...........*


*I like your debate though....Good form.*



.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo,

You and I are really on the same page. Just for the record 
Tight Lines


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I love going in there and talking to the guys that work there but we get really irritated when pesky customers interupt our conversation with some stupid questions. We jusy say take that shlt to Hotspots!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I love going in there and talking to the guys that work there but we get really irritated when pesky customers interupt our conversation with some stupid questions. We jusy say take that shlt to Hotspots!


lol.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wish more people shopped at Wright st Tackle... They'd still be around.


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Garbo,
I started this thread not to "bash" GBBT but to express my discontent with the service they provide. I have lived in this area my whole life, fished these waters for over 30 years and depended on them that whole time. I don't like going over 3 mile bridge to shop at the other tackle shops or big box shops. I like going to Hot Spots, they are really nice guys, who started at GBBT. We need both of them, just one of them needs to wake up and stand up to the competition.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

RCB said:


> Garbo,
> I started this thread not to "bash" GBBT but to express my discontent with the service they provide. I have lived in this area my whole life, fished these waters for over 30 years and depended on them that whole time. I don't like going over 3 mile bridge to shop at the other tackle shops or big box shops. I like going to Hot Spots, they are really nice guys, who started at GBBT. We need both of them, just one of them needs to wake up and stand up to the competition.


 
*Great Post....and*

*I agree with your speaking out of your experience and opinion on the matter, which is overwelming obviously Right, but he reply in support of your comments. *



*If you owned this forum would you want the image of what this portrays?*




.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Garbo said:


> This is really sad in several different points of view.
> 
> It is sad that it would take something like this to get a business owners attention. It should be obvious there is a problem to any business owner before this type of public lashing brings it to attention.
> 
> ...


we aren't bashing independent business.. i'm all for those places and i don't mind paying more to shop there... remember scotty's? that place was awesome to shop at back in the day.. but Lowes and HD put them out of business. and as hard as HD tries they will NEVER have the same great service scotty's used to have. Lowes is a flat out joke but thats another debate. 

anyway this place gets no sympathy from me. i had 2 vans full of relatives from out of town whom i get to see very rarely and the jerks at this place not only delayed our fishing trip but they also put me in a shitty mood for the day because of their incompetence and smart ass remarks towards me.. 

it might sound dramatic but my best memories when i was a kid was fishing trips with the grandparents and i want to share that stuff with my family as well... so i want us to have fun and catch a ton of fish and that includes buying the bait which as a kid i found fun too. and going into a place where they are jerks can really screw up your day. 

i will say some good things about them though.. their live shrimp stayed alive for a long long time. and their fiddlers did as well... i ended up releasing them at the end of the day and they were still doing well. so they have good quality bait but i hope they read this and have a meeting and see they are losing customers and change things up. i don't think they care cause for whatever reason they are incredibly packed everytime i drive by.. no place to even park

LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. hot spots you can barely see when you drive by so most tourists will not even know it exists


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

*I think they call him bait, or shark, or lobster or something like that*

I stopped into GBBT a while back to grab some live shrimp. Ordered up 2 dozen, ran my debit card and hit the streets. While getting in the truck the clerks words were echoing in my head, "Thattle be $32.50" I went back in with my bait bucket and receipt in hand and the clerk, I think they call him bait, or shark, or lobster or something like that, looked at me like I had a 3rd eye. When I questioned the cost of 2 dozen shrimp being so expensive, he mumbled under his breathe just before litteraly throwing my change of the difference on the counter. Not cool at all.:no:


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

i have worked at GBBT for a few months now and i really dont understand were all this hate is coming from, Both owners (John Wright and Vic Mitchell) and Victor Wright have drilled into me that the customer is always first!! I try and always be polite to people, say hey or hows it goin when they walk in to door. Sometimes things get a little hectic and people have to wait for a while, but thats just part of working there. If you have a problem with something or someone working there, come talk to victor, he works almost every morning during the week. Hope all of yall have a nice day and i hope to see a few of yall in the store soon!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Kingling,
Maybe you should bring these comments to John and Vic’s attention. Let them read and see how many different folks have had very similar bad experiences. It might just take a little meeting with the employees to square this away or maybe some employee changes are needed. If things don’t change it sounds like GBBT will continue to lose business and we don’t need bait and tackle shops going under. Just my .02.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

kingling said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> i have worked at GBBT for a few months now and i really dont understand were all this hate is coming from, Both owners (John Wright and Vic Mitchell) and Victor Wright have drilled into me that the customer is always first!! I try and always be polite to people, say hey or hows it goin when they walk in to door. Sometimes things get a little hectic and people have to wait for a while, but thats just part of working there. If you have a problem with something or someone working there, come talk to victor, he works almost every morning during the week. Hope all of yall have a nice day and i hope to see a few of yall in the store soon!


there is 1 friendly guy.. but 2 of them are jerks. and a 4th young kid is useless and doesn't do anything but play around.. 

you can tell your owner to PM me and I will tell him exactly what happened if you would like. i'm not gonna babysit you guys though and teach you how to run a business but i will gladly share my story


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I will be devil's advocate. I have shopped at gbbt since I was a child. Over the last ten years I have owned my own boat and become what a doctor might call "diseased" with fishing. Many times I have walked into gbbt with some "rookie" questions. The guys who have been there for years have always been helpful to me. Victor has personally taken the time to show me some complex knots that I couldn't figure out on paper. I will admit, a time or two, I haven't been greeted all warm and friendly by some of the younger staff. But not near enough to publicly bash them as this thread has done. I for one will always spend my money with them.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think this thread is going to put GBBT out of business, i think GBBT may put themselves out of business. i though i maybe one of the few that have witnessed and experienced such lack of customer service, but apparently not. I have noticed over the last year or so i'd say when i do go in there's no where near the amount of people there used to be. 

I try to even my spending out between the local shops, dizzys, outcast, and hot spots these are the guys willing to go out of their way to help out. sometimes just a simple good luck or hey send your little girl over here for a second and let me show her these eel's we just got in, is all it takes sometimes to be considered great customer service.

now if you give me the ole' disgruntled "i cant believe you are interupting my conversation with soandso whom i've known for 30 years to ask me, to get you,who comes in once a week 3 dozen shrimp" look then your business moves to very bottom of the list below Walmart.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

gator7_5 said:


> Wish more people shopped at Wright st Tackle... They'd still be around.


That was my favorite shop! I used to walk there all the time as a kid from East Hill. Best customer service and the guys knew their shlt! I had my first custom rod built there 18 yrs ago and still use it all the time. The younger guy that worked there for a while opened Tight Lines.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

has anyone ever approached the management of GBBT to express your issues? 

Just wondering


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

The staff has always been friendly to me. Very knowledgeable fisherman.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll add--and I am not stirring the pot or anything--that the couple of times I've been in there, the service was fine. Actually, I haven't had a bad experience at any of the independent/local tackle shops down here.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Realtor said:


> has anyone ever approached the management of GBBT to express your issues?
> 
> Just wondering


Curious about that myself. Especially before bashing them on an open forum.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Been going there for years, never had a problem. The guys have always went out of there way to help out. Even had a few special orders over the years, no problems. Good knowledgeable fisherman working at the counter. You guys with issues should call and tell Victor, he's a great guy and would want to know.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

u fellas slow down i got get more popcorn


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

tiderider said:


> Been going there for years, never had a problem. The guys have always went out of there way to help out. Even had a few special orders over the years, no problems. Good knowledgeable fisherman working at the counter. You guys with issues should call and tell Victor, he's a great guy and would want to know.


Ive already informed Vic.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

I am sure Vic JW and Victor will take care of this bashing you gentlemen have placed on them. now shut the f$$k up and go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

mulletmeat said:


> I am sure Vic JW and Victor will take care of this bashing you gentlemen have placed on them. now shut the f$$k up and go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Interesting....


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

My recent trip there was my last one..I damn near cracked the guy in the jaw but my gal was with me.. I think he was jealous cause I was with a hot babe and he never had any...never again and I already told my friends and family not to go...


----------

